# Warum ist Uplay so unbeliebt?



## GameKing88 (2. Mai 2014)

Guten Tag.

Am 30.04.2014 erschien Child of Light, welches ich mir über Steam gekauft habe. Bei der Installation wurde auch Uplay mitinstalliert, welches mir bis dato vollkommen fremd war (nie ein Spiel gehabt, dass diese Plattform vorraussetzt).
Ich fand das schon ein bisschen nervig, da ich das Spiel ja extra über Steam gekauft habe, damit ich nicht noch irgendwelchen Firlefanz auf der Platte habe.
Nunja, sei es drum, Spiel macht viel Spaß, also schon einmal kein "Griff ins Klo".

Ich hatte mir gestern dann mal Uplay genauer angeschaut und da viel mir auf, dass ich mit meinen gesammelten Erfolgen auch Dinge für das Spiel freischalten kann (juhu, endlich haben die Dinger mal einen Sinn).
Performance-Einbußen oder Probleme mit Uplay hatte ich auch nicht.

Daher stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, warum so viele über Uplay meckern.

Ich finde Uplay zwar nicht besser als Steam (Gibt es ja auch schon viel länger), aber allemal besser als Origin (Jedenfalls von der Idee her). 

Also, könntet ihr mir bitte erklären, warum Uplay so "umstritten" ist? 

Meine Frage kam daher, weil viele Pseudonyme das Spiel auf Steam schlecht bewertet haben, weil es Uplay vorraussetzt. Finde so etwas einfach nur "fail", da es nichts mit dem eigentlichen Spiel zu tun hat und ich, wie oben geschrieben, keine negativen Unterschiede zu den anderen Plattformen feststellen konnte.

Also: Warum ist Uplay so verhasst?


----------



## Goyoma (2. Mai 2014)

Ich denke weil es nicht viele Spiele unterstützt bzw. Nur Ubisofts Spiele unterstützt. 

Ich persönlich erkenne keinen genaueren Sinn in Uplay wenn ich ehrlich bin. 

Probleme hatte ich mit Uplay auch noch nie, ich nutze es aber auch nicht mehr, als das ich FarCry 3 starte und dadurch eben auf Uplay angewiesen bin.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2014)

Ich halte UPlay wie auch die ganzen anderen Spieleclients für vollkommen unnötig. STEAM hat ein paar wenige praktische Dinge und ist auch der einzige Client den ich (gezwungenermaßen) nutze. Ansonsten ist das einfach nur Software die unnötig auf dem PC rumgurkt, der Kunde nicht weiß was sie da genau macht (man erinnere sich an die Datenschutzaktion von Origin...) usw. - die gute Alte Zeit mit "Spiel-CD einlegen --> Doppelklick auf Spiel.exe --> spielen" hatte für mich persönlich deutlich mehr Vorteile als dieses ganze steamuplayoriginrockstarclubschlagmichtot-Gebimse.

Ich bin schon so weit, dass ich Spiele gar nicht erst kaufe die Origin oder UPlay benötigen einfach weil ich den Ramsch nicht auf meinem PC haben will.

Siehe auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1316-alkis-blog-5-spielen-nicht-erlaubt.html


----------



## Crush182 (2. Mai 2014)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> ...Ich fand das schon ein bisschen nervig, da ich das Spiel ja extra über Steam gekauft habe, damit ich nicht noch irgendwelchen Firlefanz auf der Platte habe....



Damit hast du doch schon fast alles gesagt 
Mit Steam habe ich mich angefreundet.
Es ist auch ganz praktisch, dass man seine Spiele dort zusammengefast hat und von überall darauf zugreifen kann.

Ich will aber nicht für jedes Spiel die Software eines anderen Herstellers installieren, welche sinnlos im Hintergrund rumgurkt! (Außerdem weiß ich nicht, was die Software alles sammelt)
Und mir somit dauernd ein extra Benutzerkonto anlegen müssen.


Wir möchten wissen:
-Haben Sie Software von anderen Herstellern installiert? (Wissen wir sowieso gleich)
-Wohnort
-Geburtsort
-Ihre Telefonnummer
-Mädchennamen ihrer Mutter
-Ihre Haarfarbe
-Ihre Blutgruppe

HIER --> Verlinken sie ihr profil mit Facebook


----------



## Stueppi (2. Mai 2014)

Es ist so unbeliebt weil es nervt neben Steam, das sowieso schon alles hat, noch zusätzliche client shops zu brauchen weil jeder große Publisher glaubt jetzt auch eins haben zu wollen. Dann hat man neben Steam noch Origin, Uplay,Games for Windows Live, Battlenet, Calypso und mal sehen was sonst noch alles kommt.


----------



## xStormtrooperx (2. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist/war es unbeliebt weil es es mir immer die Leitung zerschossen hat. Wenn man UPlay sagt, dass es mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit downloaden kann, tut es das auch... und zwar so, dass NICHTS mehr anderes geht. Selbst google aufrufen geht dann nicht mehr... es blockiert die komplette Leitung. Das Einzige was dann noch hilft ist Neustart des Routers. Musste dann erstmal im Netz suchen was das sein könnte... die richtige Lösung gab es dann auch erst als 3. oder 4. Ergebnis in einem Forum.


----------



## jamie (2. Mai 2014)

Weil solche Clients generell nerven, die breite Masse aber Steam leider akzeptiert hat und deswegen jetzt umso mehr auf alle anderen schimpft, weil sie ja schon Steam als ihren Erlöser erwählt haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2014)

"Erlöser" würde ichs nicht nennen, für mich eher das "kleinste notwendige Übel".


----------



## jamie (2. Mai 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Erlöser" würde ichs nicht nennen, für mich eher das "kleinste notwendige Übel".


 
Das war auch bewusst etwas überspitzt. 
Wobei bei vielen die Assoziation doch deutlich positiver ist, als "kleinste notwendige Übel", da sie sich von sowas wie den Sales einlullen lassen und dafür auch über sowas, wie den grottigen Support und schlechten Umgang mit Kunden allgemein hinweg sehen.


----------

